# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Φτιαξτε μονοι σας protein bars

## pikolo

τα -παρακατω τα βρηκα στο internet και ειναι στα αγγλικα..


MagicPunt posted these:

For Bulking:

MagicPunt's MRBs (Meal Replacement Bars):

Combine in large mixing bowl:

3 Cups Oatmeal
1/2 Cup Natural Peanut butter
1 cup Skim Milk
4 Scoops Protein Powder
dash of cinnamon

Mix until a sticky batter is formed (may take a few minutes)

use a large spoon to spread out the mix into the bottom of a Pam-sprayed glass or metal cooking tray (spread until even)

top with 4-8 packets splenda

put in the fridge overnight and cut into 8 equal bars that yield:

11g fat (good monounsaturated fats)
26g carbs
21g protein

285 calories

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For Cutting:

Combine in Large Mixing Bowl

8 Scoops Whey (Vanilla is very good)
3 Cups Oats
1 Package Sugar Free Fat Free Pudding (Any flavor is good)
2 Cups Skim Milk

Mix until a sticky batter is formed (may take a few minutes)

use a large spoon to spread out the mix into the bottom of a Pam-sprayed glass or metal cooking tray (spread until even)
put in the fridge overnight and cut into 8 equal bars that yield:
3g fat
28g carbs
29g protein
257 calories
These bars taste amazing, and are perfect for: breakfast, pre OR postworkout.

__________________________________________________ __________________________________
Posted by KMW
I'm sure this has been coverd a million times on here but i'll pimp the bar i like.

1cup milk
2cups protein powder
package of fat free pudding
3cups of oats

mix powders and milk, stir in oats, pam muffin tin and put in fridge to set.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup ff yogurt
4 scoops whey (I used ON's vanilla)
put these in the blender

stir in 3cups oats,
form
cut
FREEZE

Then ziplock and keep them in the freezer, add a pinch of oats to the bags, and when 2-4 hours later they are moist and great,

200cal
3g fat
23.75 c
20.75 protein

might wanna add some sweeter if you use plain yogurt, cause you can sure taste it, and it adds a sour tang to them, but i do like them alot

__________________________________________________ ___________________________________
Mondesi02 posted these:


STRAWBERRY & BANANA MEAL REPLACEMENT BARS
Makes 6 bars
1 cup raw oatmeal
5 scoops of strawberry protein powder ( 90g of protein)
1/4 cup fat free cream cheese
1/2 cup non fat dry milk powder
2 egg whites
1/4 cup water
1 1/2 bananas, mashed
2 tsp. canola oil (this is the secret to moist bars instead of the traditional dry bar)

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Spray a 9x9 square pan with cooking spray & set aside. In a med.ium bowl combine oatmeal, Protein powder & dry milk. Set aside. In another bowl beat together with an electric hand mixer, cream cheese, egg whites, bananas, water & oil. Add the oat mixture & continue to beat until the two are combined. Pour batter into the prepared pan & bake for 30-35 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean.
Calories-203, Protein 22g, Carbs 22g, Fats 3g

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Delphene's Protein Bar Recipe

3 1/2 cups rolled oats
1 1/2 cups dry milk
1 tbsp cinnamon
1 cup lite syrup
2 scoops protein powder
2 egg whites
1/4 cup orange juice
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup craisins (cranberry/raisins, or cranberries or raisins) or chopped apple and chopped nuts

Mix all ingredients as you add them to each other and then in a waxpaper lined cookie sheet spread the mixture out. After you do this and before you bake them, take a butter knife and cut them into 10 squares. Put them in a 325' oven until lightly browned (about 15 minutes) and store them in an airtight container for up to 2 weeks without refrigeration.

Makes 10 Bars 1Bar = 200 calories 12.2 g protein 25 g carbs.


__________________________________________________ ___________________________________
Totalnatal posted this:
found this one on the net , I'm going to make it soon , looks good and doesn't need PB !!!

Ingredients:
* 6 Egg Whites
* 1 Egg Yolk (for those extra amino acids)
* 200g Porridge Oats (Complex Carbohydrate)
* 3 servings of casein protein chocolate Powder (Any other flavour could be used.)
* 150ml Pure Orange Juice (For Flavour and Vitamin C)
* 2 Sliced Bananas (Flavour and Sweetness)
* 2 Tablespoons Cookable Sweetener (Such as Hermesetas or Canderel)
Preparation:
1. Preheat your oven to 180 degrees Celsius.
2. Put all the ingredients into your mixing bowl and stir until you have a nice even, mixture. (Should look pretty gooey.)
3. Find a baking tray approx. 8inch by 8inch and 1inch deep.
4. Rub your baking tray with vegetable oil or cooking spray to prevent to mixture sticking.
5. Pour your mixture into the baking tray and then place in the oven.
6. Bake for around 20 Minutes or until golden brown.
7. Leave to cool and then cut into 3 pieces with a sharp knife

These bars are supposed to be great:

calories:336
Proteins:37.6
Carbs:42g
Fat:4.6!!!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 cups oats
8 protein servings
12 tbsp of PB(I can only use commerical that means no natty PB sadly...)
1.5 cup of milk non fat
2 egg whites
2 tsp of baking powder
1/2 tsp of salt

Preparation:
Combine the above ingredients and put in a oiled (use pam) 9x9 pan.
Bake @ 350 for 35 min.
Makes 11 bars. When they are cool, put them in the fridge or they will go mouldy in a few days.

Per bar:

Calories:275
Protein:27g
Carbs:21g
Fat:11g




Posted by JettoFunk

Sweet, here's some recipes I stole from Rave on ABCbodybuilding.com


INGREDIENTS

10 tbsp. natural peanut butter
5 egg whites
5 scoops whey protein (I find that chocolate mint tastes the best in this recipe, however chocolate tastes good as well)
2 cups oats (OPTIONAL: For flavor, I dry cook these on a frying pan until they are toasted)
1/2 cup soy milk

DIRECTIONS

Mix the peanut butter and egg whites in a bowl. Microwave on high for 30 seconds, and mix well (so that the mixture appears smooth). Repeat 4-5 times until all traces of egg whites have dissolved into the peanut butter, and your mixture is a smooth consistent one.

Gradually add the protein (one scoop at a time) and stir into the mixture. Next, add the soy milk and follow with the oats. Continue mixing until a thick 'sticky' mixture is present.

Smooth the thick mixture into a 13x9 tray and leave for 20-30 minutes. Cut into 10 equal size bars. Individually wrap each bar (I use aluminum foil) and store in the fridge.

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size: 1 Bar

Calories: 220
Protein: 20.1g
Fat: 10.1g
Carbohydrates: 15.1g


__________________________________________________ ___________________________________
Velikimajmun Posted:
My new low fat protein bar recipe ( The Majmun Bar)

I've been working on a low fat alternative to the Magic Punt Bar ( great recipe btw). I finally have it.

ingredients:

8 oz fat free cream cheese
4 scoops protein powder ( i use chocolate)
3 cups whole oats
1/2 cup splenda
Dash of cinnamon ( to taste)

Combine splenda, cream cheese, protein, and cinnamon in a bowl and mix with an electric mixer on high til its smooth.

add the oats and mix with the mixer until you have a fairly homogeneous mixture.

note if it is too thick add a 1/4 cup of milk or water

spray an 8x8 pan with PAM. spread the mixture in the pan. sprinkle some additional splenda on top and place in the fridge for an hour.

I cut mine into ten bars for a breakdown of

154 cals, 17.8g carb, 15g protein, 1.8 g fat


__________________________________________________ ___________________________________
mostly harmless posted this:

Mike's Protein Bars:
In a mixing bowl combine...

1 cup blended oats (blend rolled oats until you have a powder)
1 cup rolled oats
2 tbl spoons flaxseed meal
3-4 tbl spoons of natty crunchy peanut butter
3 eggwhites and 1 whole egg
1 banana
4-5 scoops of (vanilla) whey protein powder
handful of almonds

Preheat the oven to 350, pour/scoop/push the mush into a glass pan (spray some no-stick spray first) and i like to sprinkle some steel cut oats on top just for aesthetics. Cook for 15-18 minutes....

Enjoy...


__________________________________________________ ___________________________________
Posted by Anthonyfel

Amazing 55 Cent Nutrition Bar

I kitchen tested this one a few different times and I think I got it right. Increasing the protein did not work well for me and I slightly increased the carb count with a bit of natural applesauce but it's softer now. It tastes fine without it too if you don't have applesauce around the house.
I thought this would be a good snack/post workout choice with a little natural peanut butter for some fat and supplement it with a protein drink or eat it with breakfast with some eggwhites. I just had one warm (hey, I know it's late for carbs but I had to taste test) and thought it would be good with reduced/non-fat butter too. In any case, it's 55 cents and less than 5 mins to prepare, and a pretty big size bar.
Recipe Yields 10
Per serving: Calories- 140 Carbs- 23g Protein- 15g Fat- .5 g
Cost Per Serving- $0.55 ( oatmeal and eggs were on sale, reduced calorie syrup is most costly component)
Ingredients:
3 1/2 cups rolled oats (I used quick oats)
1 1/2 cups powdered non fat milk
1 cup sugar free or reduced calorie fructose sweetened pancake syrup
(nutrition stats based on reduced calorie..s/f syrup may reduce carbs a little more)
2 egg whites
1/4 cup Orange Juice
1 tsp Vanilla
1/4 c. natural applesauce
4 scoops chocolate whey protein powder (I used Max Whey for this)
Directions:
-Preheat overn to 325
-Mix all the dry stuff in bowl to blend it
-Add in remaining ingredients and mix well. Consistency is sort of like cookie dough
-Spread on cooking sheet coated with non-stick spray. You can use a 9X12 baking dish if you want it thicker.
-Bake until edges are crisp and browned. Since the protein is choc. flavored you might not noticed the top brown that much.
-Cut into 10




In addition I found another thread in which WhiteFire posts a bunch of very good recipes, I would suggest you check this one out.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...ghlight=recipe
Last edited by Iron Draggin : 10-17-2004 at 12:03 PM. Reason: Forgot the thread
Iron Draggin is offline Add to Iron Draggin's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Iron Draggin
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Iron Draggin
Find More Posts by Iron Draggin
Add Iron Draggin to Your Buddy List
Old 10-17-2004, 10:42 AM 	  #3
Iron Draggin
ID/Ego Battle Arena

Join Date: Jul 2004
Location: Minneapolis, MN
Age: 33
Posts: 1,168
Rep Power: 103 Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)

Left open in case people want me to put more at the top.
Last edited by Iron Draggin : 10-17-2004 at 10:45 AM.
Iron Draggin is offline Add to Iron Draggin's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Iron Draggin
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Iron Draggin
Find More Posts by Iron Draggin
Add Iron Draggin to Your Buddy List
Old 10-17-2004, 03:15 PM 	  #4
BodyBuild03
Registered User

Join Date: Aug 2003
Posts: 1,278
Rep Power: 36 BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)BodyBuild03 has much to be proud of. One of the best! (+20000)

I like this recipe but its hard because not many people have on hand CarbSense Mix and CarbSolutions Fat Free Milk but... I found them at my local health food store one day...
for 1 cup of it = 250cal... 8g carbs, 44g protein, 2g fat and 8g fiber!
for 1 cup of the Milk = 70cal...3g carbs, 12g protein, 0g fat and 0g fiber...

So my bars are like this... for cutting
Ingredients:
Dash of Cinnamon
Splash of Vanilla Extract/Sugar Free (cal free) Syrup
4 Packets of Splenda
1 Cup Carbsense Mix
1.5 Cup Carb Solutions FF Milk
3 Scoops of Whey Protein
1 Cup Rolled Oats
1 Packet of Gelatin

Combine in bowl and mix till you get the paste and put into a pan with some type of nonstick spray (I use 0cal non-stick spray)

.... All calories come out to 1168calories... divide into 6 bars and fridge or freeze...

Each bar = 194.67 calories; 27.67g protein; 14.08g carbs; 2.33g fat and 2.67g of fiber!
__________________
Status: Cutting

Stats
Age-21
Height - 70''
BF%: ?

04/06 - 190lbs

Goal Weight: 165-170lbs
BodyBuild03 is offline Add to BodyBuild03's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
BodyBuild03
View Public Profile
Send a private message to BodyBuild03
Find More Posts by BodyBuild03
Add BodyBuild03 to Your Buddy List
Old 10-17-2004, 06:09 PM 	  #5
IndyRugby
Registered User

Join Date: May 2004
Location: Indianapolis,IN
Age: 22
Posts: 439
Rep Power: 4 IndyRugby is on a distinguished road. (+10)
Send a message via AIM to IndyRugby

I just made some homemade bars, but I think I cooked them a little long, because their is no moisture whatsoever. So I basically just made a bunch of protein Biscatti.
IndyRugby is offline Add to IndyRugby's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
IndyRugby
View Public Profile
Send a private message to IndyRugby
Send email to IndyRugby
Find More Posts by IndyRugby
Add IndyRugby to Your Buddy List
Old 10-18-2004, 11:19 AM 	  #6
Iron Draggin
ID/Ego Battle Arena

Join Date: Jul 2004
Location: Minneapolis, MN
Age: 33
Posts: 1,168
Rep Power: 103 Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)

Quote:
Originally Posted by IndyRugby
I just made some homemade bars, but I think I cooked them a little long, because their is no moisture whatsoever. So I basically just made a bunch of protein Biscatti.

Funny that you just did that too. I attempted to cook a new recipe last night and did the same thing. I was attempting to cook them for a longer time at a lower temperature (to avoid denaturing the protein) and left it in for far too long.

Side note for those expirementing, 190 for an hour is too long unless you like to eat protein bricks. Anyone have any suggestions on a good cooking process while keeping your protein safe?

The recipe so far is:
1 cup natty PB
8 70cc scoops isolated whey (Would like to add more, need to play with consistency)
2 cups oat flour
3 egg whites
1 whole egg (may not be needed)
1-1.5 cups milk
2 dashes of vanilla extract (not enough?)
2-3 tbls of torani Caramel (not enough)


I mixed everything together (microwaved the pb before stirring it into the mixture, for easier mixing) then placed a thin layer of rolled oats on the bottom of the pan, poured the mixture in and placed a thin layer on top of the mixture.

Cooked at 190 for an hour (Way too long)
Last edited by Iron Draggin : 10-18-2004 at 11:22 AM.
Iron Draggin is offline Add to Iron Draggin's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Iron Draggin
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Iron Draggin
Find More Posts by Iron Draggin
Add Iron Draggin to Your Buddy List
Old 10-25-2004, 10:36 AM 	  #7
Iron Draggin
ID/Ego Battle Arena

Join Date: Jul 2004
Location: Minneapolis, MN
Age: 33
Posts: 1,168
Rep Power: 103 Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)

Ok, continuing on my quest for bars tasty and nutritional, I have began googling my way through the various sites that list Protein bar recipes.

At this point I would like to mention that I have seen more Peant butter bar recipes then anyone should have to endure, is PB the only source of protein people can think of?!
...Sorry, I like pb too.

I have sited the pages that these recipes have been lifted from above the recipes, feel free to make suggestions regarding substitutions.

[www.steviasmart.com/besprotbarre.html]

~~~Chewy Chocolate Peanut Butter Protein Bars

1 cup oat flour
1 &Acirc;½ cups whey protein powder
&Acirc;&frac14; cup cocoa powder
&Acirc;½ cup nonfat dry milk powder
&Acirc;&frac14; cup stevia blend
&Acirc;½ teaspoon salt
2 egg whites
&Acirc;½ teaspoon super-strength chocolate flavoring (LorAnn)
&Acirc;½ teaspoon super-strength peanut butter flavoring (LorAnn)
&Acirc;&frac14; cup creamy peanut butter
&Acirc;&frac14; - 1/3 cup water

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Line a 9&acirc;?x9&acirc;? baking pan with wax paper.

Combine all dry ingredients in blender -- Process on high speed 2 minutes. In a bowl, beat eggs, flavorings, and peanut butter. Add the dry ingredients to the egg mixture. With an electric mixer, slowly add the water until dough becomes a &acirc;?œgooey play-dough&acirc;? consistency. Pour batter in lined pan, spreading, or pressing dough to an even thickness.

Bake for about 15 minutes. Remove from pan and allow to cool slightly. Remove wax paper and allow to cool completely. Cut into 8 bars. Delicious with low-carb ice cream.

Calories: 250 Protein: 24g Carbs: 24 Fats: 7 g



~~~Best Brownie Protein Bars

&Acirc;½ cup oat flour &Acirc;&frac14; cup whole-wheat flour
1-cup whey protein powder
&Acirc;½ cup stevia blend
1/3 cup cocoa
&Acirc;&frac14; teaspoon baking powder
&Acirc;&frac14; teaspoon salt
1-tablespoon liquid lecithin &Acirc;½ cup fat free cream cheese (room temperature) 2 eggs
&Acirc;&frac14; cup fat free Miracle Whip
1 teaspoon super-strength chocolate flavoring (LorAnn)


Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Line a 9&acirc;?x9&acirc;? baking pan with wax paper.

In a bowl combine all dry ingredients. Set aside. In a large bowl, with an electric beater, combine lecithin, cream cheese, eggs, Miracle Whip, and flavoring until light and fluffy. Add the dry ingredients to the wet. Mix well. Pour batter into lined 9&acirc;?x9&acirc;? square pan and smooth evenly.

Bake for 15-20 minutes. Remove from pan and cool slightly. Remove wax paper and cool completely. Cut into 9 bars.

Per bar: Calories:99 Protein: 9g Carbs:9g Fats:3 g



~~~Chocolate Raspberry Bars

1 cup oat flour
1 cup Milk & Egg Protein powder (MLO)
&Acirc;½ cup powdered milk
1/2 teaspoon pure stevioside extract
&Acirc;½ teaspoon salt
2 ounces unsweetened bakers chocolate 2 tablespoons butter
8 ounces fat free cream cheese (room temperature)
&Acirc;½ cup glycerin
1 teaspoon super-strength chocolate flavoring (LorAnn)


Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Line a 8 &Acirc;½ &acirc;?x11&acirc;? baking pan with wax paper.

Combine all dry ingredients in blender -- Process on high speed 2 minutes.

Melt chocolate and butter over a double boiler, or in the microwave for 1 minute on med-high power &acirc;?“ stir until completely melted. (If needed microwave an additional 30 seconds.)

In a bowl, beat cream cheese, glycerin, and flavoring. Using an electric mixer, add the dry ingredients to the wet mixture. Pour batter into lined pan, spreading to an even thickness.

Bake for about 20 minutes. Remove from pan and allow to cool slightly. Remove wax paper and allow to cool completely. Cut into 12 bars.

Per serving: 290 Calories 16g Total Fat 21g Protein 17g Carbohydrate



~~~Coconut Protein Bars Easy, Economical, and DELICIOUS! 3 grams of carbs per bar

These bars are fast and easy to make. Please read below for ingredient information.

&Acirc;½ cup plus
2 tablespoons water
&Acirc;&frac14; cup Stevita Stevia Supreme or &Acirc;&frac14; cup Stevia blend or &Acirc;&frac34; teaspoon pure stevia (stevioside)
1/3-cup glycerin
2 tablespoons coconut oil
1 &Acirc;½ cups isolated soy protein powder
&Acirc;&frac34; cup Milk & Egg Protein powder (MLO)
&Acirc;½ cup unsweetened shredded coconut (dried, NOT fresh)
&Acirc;½ teaspoon coconut super-strength flavoring (LorAnn)
&Acirc;½ teaspoon pineapple super-strength flavoring (LorAnn)

1. In a microwave safe container, heat &Acirc;½ cup of water to a boil. 2. Thoroughly dissolve stevia in hot water. 3. Add glycerin and coconut oil to water mixture &acirc;?“ Allow to cool completely. (Using warm or hot water will ruin the texture of this protein bar.) 4. In a mixing bowl or large food processor container combine soy protein, Milk and Egg protein (MLO), and coconut. 5. Stir the coconut and pineapple extract into the cooled water mixture. 6. Slowly pour the cooled water mixture into the dry mixture and process with a sturdy mixer of food processor until the dough forms coarse crumbs. 7. Leaving the mixture in bowl, kneed it into a large ball. It should be the consistency of pie pastry dough, firm, yet slightly crumbly. If it is sticky, add more soy protein powder. If the dough is not moist enough to hold together when you squeeze it add more water one tablespoon at a time. 8. Forming the protein bars is essential to giving them that &acirc;?œstore bought taste&acirc;?. Press the dough evenly into a slightly oiled 8&acirc;?x8&acirc;? pan. Lightly oil the top of the dough. 9. The next step is pressing the bars to achieve the desired texture. Place another 8&acirc;? x 8&acirc;? pan on top of the dough. Place weights on top of this pan. (I use 50 pounds worth of hand weights.) Allow the dough to press for several hours or longer depending on your personal taste. Alternative method: Press dough onto a cooking sheet into an 8&acirc;? x 8&acirc;? square. Using heavy meat pounder or rolling pin, pound the dough until desired textured. After pressing the dough, cut into bars 1 &Acirc;½&acirc;? x 4&acirc;?. Makes about 12 bars. These bars contain no preservatives so they must be refrigerated for storage.


[http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/nut...nobakebar.htm]

5 tbsp natural peanut butter (chunky or smooth)
1/2 cup dry oat meal or whole grain hot cereal (uncooked)
1/2 cup oat flour (double the dry oats if you do not have oat flour)
6 scoops chocolate whey protein (approximately 132 grams worth of low-carb protein powder)
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons flax seeds (optional)
1 cup non-fat dry milk
1/2 cup water (depending on what type of protein you use, you may need to add more)
Modifications: Use vanilla protein and replace ~1/4 cup of the oatflour with a variety of nuts, seeds, or dried berries.
PREPARATION:

Spray an 8x8 baking dish with non-stick cooking spray. Combine dry ingredients in a medium size bowl and mix well. Add peanut butter and mix - the mixture will be crumbly and dry. Add water & vanilla. Sponsored Links

Using a wooden spoon or rubber spatula, everything until a dough forms. The dough will be sticky. Spread dough into pan using a clean wooden spoon or spatula that has been sprayed with non-stick cooking spray. Refrigerate a few hours (or freeze for an hour) and cut into 9 squares. Wrap bars individually (use sandwich bags or plastic wrap) or store in covered container between sheets of wax paper. Keep refrigerated.
Nutritional Information Per Serving:

197 calories, 21 g protein, 7.2 g fat (8% saturated), 13.7 g carbohydrate, 1.6 g fiber
Last edited by Iron Draggin : 10-25-2004 at 10:38 AM.
Iron Draggin is offline Add to Iron Draggin's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Iron Draggin
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Iron Draggin
Find More Posts by Iron Draggin
Add Iron Draggin to Your Buddy List
Old 10-25-2004, 10:37 AM 	  #8
Iron Draggin
ID/Ego Battle Arena

Join Date: Jul 2004
Location: Minneapolis, MN
Age: 33
Posts: 1,168
Rep Power: 103 Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)Iron Draggin has a brilliant future. Second best rank! (+40000)

...Continued


[http://www.ellenskitchen.com/recipebox/powetrec.html]
Bank Balls

Tasty Homemade Version of Commercial Athletic Snacks

24 dried figs
1/3 cup honey
4 tbsp. orange juice
2 tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. lemon juice
2 1/2 cups unbleached flour
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. baking powder
1 tbsp. canola oil
1/4 cup dark corn syrup
2 egg whites
1 cup oat bran
1-2 cups vanilla whey powder or soy protein powder (Ellen's addition)(too much will make a gluey texture)
DIRECTIONS
Add figs, honey, orange juice, and 2 tbsp. lemon juice to food processor and mix on "chop" setting until fig bits are finely cut. Set aside.

Put all other ingredients (except oat bran) in mixing bowl. Beat with electric mixer for 3-4 minutes at medium speed. If using the whey/protein powder, reduce flour by 1/2 cup. Add fig mixture and beat until everything blends- the texture is something like playdough. Roll 20-24 balls (about golf ball size)and coat with oat bran poured on a plate.

Place balls on pan and bake at 350&Acirc;° for 10 minutes, or until they are warm and a bit puffy. Place in refrigerator to harden. For a crunchier texture, bake 2-5 minutes longer, or until dough is thoroughly cooked.

Ellen says: You can substitute dates for figs, and this lowers potassium. To increase protein in this recipe so it can be used for a breakfast bar, take out 1 cup wheat flour and add 1/2 cup soy protein isolate, 1/2 cup toasted wheat germ and 1/4 cup vital wheat gluten; this is apart from the extra whey or protein powder you may have added. Bake the higher protein ball the extra 5 minutes to cook the gluten.

{*I would question the use of Corn Syrup, but maybe that would work for you, or you could convert that ingredient - Iron Draggin}


[http://www.bestrecipesource.com/prot...-Recipes.html]

FUDGEY CARAMEL PROTEIN BARS

4 Tbl butter
1.5 Tbl unsweetened cocoa powder
2 Tbl DaVinci Chocolate SF syrup
2 cups Optimum Nutrition Chocolate
Whey Protein
1 cup coarsely chopped nuts

Melt butter in large bowl in microwave. Whisk cocoa in well, then SF syrup. Incorporate protein powder. Add chopped nuts Press into wax-paper-lined 9x9 pan & refrigerate. Caramel consistency, and much better than any of my old fudge recipes. Plus, no wasted calories. High Protein snack or dessert. Best cold.

FUDGEY-NUTTY BARS

2 and 1/3 cups vanilla protein powder
1 oz square unsweetened chocolate
1/2 cup butter
4 oz cream cheese
1 oz chopped almonds
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp peanut butter
1/4 cup Splenda

Melt butter, cream cheese, peanut butter and chocolate in bowl in microwave. Mix together very well and then add splenda & vanilla, mixing well again.

Add walnuts and protein powder and mix. It will be difficult and messy to mix,
you will have to use your hands near the end to knead it all together, squeezing so that the powder is incorporated into the mixture.

Now place in an 8x8 0r 9x9 baking pan,
flatten and refrigerate. When cooled
and hardened, cut into 8 bars. Per bar: 21 grams protein, 3.15 carbs. This will vary according to the protein powder you use, I use Optimum Nutrtion as I have found it to be the best and it has 22g protein and 1.5g carbs in each scoop, but no aspartame.

[http://www.freetrainers.com/FT/jsp/M...ix=23&t_ix=24]

Check out this link for another list of recipes.
Iron Draggin is offline Add to Iron Draggin's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Iron Draggin
View Public Profile
Send a private message to Iron Draggin
Find More Posts by Iron Draggin
Add Iron Draggin to Your Buddy List
Old 01-30-2005, 08:05 AM

----------


## gpol

Pikolo, ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις συνταγες!  :01. Smile:  αλλα καλυτερα θα ηταν να ειναι γραμμενα στα ελληνικα

----------


## pikolo

τις πηρα απο αγγλικο φορουμ και γι αυτο ειναι ετσι σορρυ δεν ειχα χρονο να τις κοιταξω καν....πως σας φαινονται?για καμια αντικατασταση γευματος οταν δεν προλαβαινουμε καλες δεν ειναι?

----------


## billys15

Ειχα φτιαξει τις πρωτες (νομιζω ακριβως η ιδια συνταγη ηταν) αλλα δεν μου βγηκαν ακριβως "bars",δεν ηταν και τοσο στερεες,και τις ετρωγα με το πηρουνι   :01. Smile Wide:  .Παντως απο γευση ηταν σουπερ!

----------


## pikolo

μπορεισ να κανεις λιγο την μεταφραση μιας που ξερεις ποια ηταν η συνταγη?και εγω τισ πρωτες θα κανω..αν μπορεις γραπσε πως γινονται οι πρωτες......με τις οποιες θα αντικαταστησω ενα γευμα..

----------


## billys15

> τα -παρακατω τα βρηκα στο internet και ειναι στα αγγλικα..
> 
> 
> MagicPunt posted these:
> 
> For Bulking:
> 
> MagicPunt's MRBs (Meal Replacement Bars):
> 
> ...


Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε

Μεσα σε ενα μεγαλο μπωλ:
3 φλιτζανια βρωμη
μισο φλιτζανι φυστικοβουτυρο
1 φλιτζανι αποβουτυρομενο γαλα
4 scoops πρωτεϊνη
πρεζα (=λιγο--μην το μπερδεψεις   :02. Smile:  ) κανελα

Ανακατευετε μεχρι να πυχτωσει,μετα χρησιμοποιωντας ενα μεγαλο κουταλι το αλειφουμε στο ταψι μεχρι να γινει ισιο το μειγμα,το βαζουμε στο ψυγειο για μια νυχτα και επειτα (το πρωι) το κοβεις σε 8 κομματια.

*αυτο το "top with 4-8 packets splenda" δεν το καταλαβα

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Βέφα Rules  :02. Bounce:   :02. Joker:

----------


## pikolo

ε οχι και Βεφα....Βig ΒΕΦΑ

----------


## Sourlas

'Eχω φτιάξει με τον ΜΒ την πρώτη και ομολογώ πως είναι παρα πολύ καλες.βγηκε σε στυλ κέικ βεβαια γιατι το ταψι ήταν στρογγυλο.Η διαφορά είναι ότι είχαμε βάλει σταφίδες μέσα. 1 κούπα και 1,5 κουπα Βρώμη και 5-6 κουταλίες φυστικοβούτηρο. Προσοχή στο ταψι να εχει λαδοκολα κάτω και στους βαθμούς ψησίματος.!!! οι αμερικάνοι τα λένε σε κελβιν, ψήστε το στους 175 C.
Επίσης το μείγμα κατά την παρασκευή στερεοποιήται γρήγορα.

----------


## liakos

Sourlas μάλλον σε fahrenheit εννοείς. Κέλβιν είναι λίγο δύσκολο (0 βαθμοί κέλβιν = -273,16 βαθμοί Κελσίου  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## djroof

Βρήκα αυτή τη συνταγή στο youtube




Αυτό το *VitaFiber (Syrup)* μπορούμε να το βρούμε και εδώ Ελλάδα ή κάτι παρόμοιο?

----------


## djroof

Σκεφτόμουν μήπως αντί για το VitaFiber σιρόπι... έβαζα το FitnessFiber της ΟΝ με γάλα ή νερό και δεν ξέρω εάν μπορώ να το ζεστάνω όπως λέει το video κάνει το VitaFiber... προτάσεις ;;;;

----------


## djroof

Λοιπόν... έκανα 2 συνταγές.

Στη πρώτη έβαλα *3 μπισκότα Oreo*, *2 scoop Vanilla Ice Cream (ON)*, *15γρ γάλα αμυγδάλου* και *21γρ αγαύη σιρόπι*.

Μια χαρά απο γεύση το μπισκότο υπερτερεί και ίσως λάθος μου να βάλω 3 αντί για 2 που έλεγε το βίντεο. Η μπάρα βγήκε ωραία σε γεύση και κάπως τσιχλοειδές σε υφή που εμένα δεν με χαλάει αυτό...

----------


## djroof

Στη δεύτερη συνταγή είπα αντί για το VitaFiber να βάλω το σιρόπι αγαύης που έχω χωρίς το γάλα κτλ.

Έτσι έβαλα *2 μπισκότα Oreo*, *1 scoop Vanilla Ice Cream (ON)*, *55γρ αγαύη σιρόπι*.

Απο γεύση super και απο υφή είναι πιο μπισκότο η μπάρα παρά "τσίχλα". Στο βίντεο παραπάνω δεν ξέρω γιατί με την αγαύη είχε και 15γρ γάλα αμυγδάλου ;;; εάν ξέρει κάποιος να ενημερώσει. Πιο εύκολα το έπλασα και να το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## djroof

Λοιπόν η 1η μπάρα έχει:

*ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ: 424
ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ: 47,5
ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ: 34,1
ΛΙΠΑΡΑ: 5*

και η 2η

*ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ: 376
ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ: 24
ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΑ: 55,4
ΛΙΠΑΡΑ: 5,2*

Η αγαύη που πήρα απο κατάστημα με βιολογικά έχει αρκετό υδατάνθρακα και μάλλον στη 1η συνταγή για αυτό βάζει 21γρ μόνο μαζί με 15γρ αμυγδαλόγαλα, απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχει 2 scoop πρωτείνης!

Θα δοκιμάσω 21γρ αγαύη με 15γρ γάλα και 1 scoop πρωτείνης και θα σας πώ πως είναι.

Στη δεύτερη που έβαλά μόνο αγαύη και 1 scoop βγήκε καλύτερο αλλά έχει αρκετά carbs... οπότε μάλλον κάπου στη μέση είναι το ιδανικό!

Θα κάνω και την τρίτη προσπάθεια αύριο και θα γράψω εντυπώσεις!

----------


## djroof

Η δεύτερη συνταγή είναι εδώ...

----------


## kazos_GR

δεν ξερει κανεις τελικα που βρίσκουμε vitafiber?. βλεπω σε πολλες συνταγες το βαζουν.

----------


## peri_ole13

πωπω... χρόνο να έχεις, και φυσικά να μην τα ξεχάσεις όταν πας στο σουπερμάρκετ να τα αγοράσεις!!!! :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Στο βιντεο λεει οτι φτιαχνει 2 μπαρες , γι αυτο τα 2 σκουπ.

Αναθεμα δηλαδη πριν 1 χρονο γνωρισα το σιροπι αγαυης αλλα δεν του εδωσα σημασια, το ατιμο δεν εγραφε ποσες φυτικες ινες περιεχει. 

Αυριο θα κανω και εγω την πρωτη δοκιμη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Vitafiber = 90% φυτικες ινες γι αυτο εχει τεραστιες ποσοτητες φυτικων ινων και ελαχιστη ζαχαρη η quest bar. 
Σιροπι αγαυης εχει δυστυχως ελαχιστες φυτικες ινες

Εχω φτιαξει οreo original , cheerios , peanut butter. 10/10 ενω η quest bar που εχω δοκιμασει 6/10  :02. Shock:

----------


## kazos_GR

τελικα εβαλες το σιροπι ή βρηκες vita fiber?

----------


## ArgoSixna

Αγαυη αλλα θα παρω vitafiber μαλλον

----------

